# Rangefinder



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a good range finder? I need it to be accurate to about 400 yards.

Thanks.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I recommend the Nikon 440 or 600...


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

I have owned a Bushnell yardage pro for just under 2 years, and it's performance has been very good. The manual says that it will range a deer to 360 yards (I have picked up deer at 410 with it) and reflective objects (trees, rocks) out to 700 yards. It cost $169 at Sportsman's Warehouse.
My friend owns a Leica 1100, and it will range, as the name implies, out to 1100 yards. But, we tried to get it to range a deer that was standing by a bush that was just under 500 yards, and it would not range it. Other than that it has been a very good product also. He said that he purchased it online for $370. 
There are some other brands out, but my experience has been with the two mentioned above, and I am not about to tell you to purchase one that I have not had personal experience with. I think the Bushnell is the better product for the price if you are not ranging deer beyond 400 yards. 
Enjoy whichever product that you choose and I hope this information assisted you in your decision.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I had a Bushnell YardagePro 1000, it worked well on deer to about 600 yards if conditions were right. They all work better in low light or cloudy conditions than they do in sunlight. I got rid of my Bushnell and got a Leica 1200, it is much better.

If you do not want to spend the money on a Leica, get the Bushnell YP 1000. it will do what you need it to do. Stay away from the Bushnell or Nikon 600's, I tried the Bushnell 600 and it won't range a deer beyond 300 yards and I believe the Nikon has the same laser as the Bushnell. JMHO for what it is worth.

huntin1


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info. If anyone else has anything else to add please do so.

What is the cost for some of these that you've mentioned?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had five of them. If you wear glasses the Nikon is out, because the field of view is horrendous. The Bushnells are not worth squat until you get to the 1000 yard. I had a 400, an 800, and a 1000. Now I have a Leica 1200. Like scopes you better buy a good one to begin with or you will be upgrading soon.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i use a Nikon Laser 600...i like it. i bought it for around $280 i think.

kase


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Powder,

Watch Ebay, I bought my Leica 1200 for $448, I've seen the Bushnell YP 1000 for around $250. If you don't do ebay then watch places like SWAFA or The Optic Zone or Wholesale Hunter, they normally run specials on them. You should also check into some of the discount camera stores they also run specials. The Leica that I bought came from one of these, it was called Digital Foto Club, or on ebay, Hotdigital. Do a Google or Yahoo search for laser rangefinder and you'll get a ton of them.

huntin1


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

I've also heard good things about the Leica's. Plainsman, what will a Leica 1200 run me if I get it a Scheels or somewhere like that ?


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

I have used A Leica 900 for three years and have had no problem with it when it comes to things like this you get what you pay for so spend A little more and get the best you can afford so you wont have to up grade


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Headhunter

I paid $469 a couple years ago. Now they have the scan option and cost more. Hunt1 got his on the internet. Check a couple prior posts I think he gave a couple addresses. We both went with the 1200. A relative had a 900 and on bright days he could get 600 yards on hay bales. On that same day I could do 980 yards on the same bales.

I think Scheel's will run you about $525, or in the near neighborhood of that.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

I agree go with the leica. Talked to alot of peep's about this and the same answer every time. Buy it right buy it once!! 
Run a search and you will be surprised at the difference in pricing that is out their. My advice stay away form squells!


----------



## RogerK (Jan 21, 2004)

I got one before the third elk season in Colorado. I purchased it in Colorado. I read all the literature before and had made up my mind which make and model I wanted. The sporting goods store had a wide variety on display, so I decided to try all of them. Am I glad I did. The one that I thought I wanted, based on pictures and information put out by the manufacturer, turned out to be the worst of the lot. I ended up spending a few bucks less, but getting a ranger finder that looked much clearer.

My advice: try before you buy. I won't recommend the finder I got, becasue it may not fit you.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Picked up the 1200 scan by leica this weekend. It is a pimp machine thus far. Took it out today and was still able to range deer out to 600, even with the sunny skies can wait to see what it will do one the cloudy ones. Pretty sure it will work for me. 
Good Luck to ya.


----------

